# what i do to get in the mood...



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol no this is not what you thought it was! Well to be honest i have been down in the dumps with halloween. so much to do, so little time and the stress was getting to me and the halloween spirit was slowly drifting away, But then i realized it was time to make my two yearly props that give me that edge of the real halloween childlike imgaination and energy. Well the two props i make for tridition are prtty corny and kinda funny i but i love them. the first one is my grim reaper which consists of an old style coat ahnger with a hocky helmit ontop with a costume over everything and stuffed with newspaper. i then cover the bottom with those cheap plastic capes you see at the dollar store. and to be honest people find this prop pretty scary. the second is made of cardboard boxes and old shirt and a mask. this guy is coming out of the grave and hes my favourite just cause hes so kool. i know this should go in props but my question is: is any one in the dumps or what do you do to get out them?(you could also tell us your favbourite prop if you wantlol)


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I look at other so-called "yard haunts" at all the cutsey bluckies, the store bought gravestones.... the neo-halloween "christmas lights" and I decide that there's going to be ONE house on this block that is too creepy for the average kid to walk up to. and of course my house will have the best candy...

thoughts like that get me in the mood.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I automatically get excited about Halloween sometime in late August or early September, but I always burn out before October rolls around unless I see other people getting excited about it, too. Message boards like this, prop building websites, and enthusiastic friends and neighbors help me out a lot. For me, Halloween was always a community thing, and to see only one house in my neighborhood with anything spooky in their yard really brings me down. No wonder there are less and less ToT's every year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sometimes, you just have to step away from what you're doing and regroup. Take a breather and do something completely different. Then by the time you get back to it, that old Black magic should have recharged batteries.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

I think im gonan watch some good old movies that i liked when i was younger like Hocus Pocus . Love that movie so much i think thats what has been missing from my life the past few years lol.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had to slow up a bit this week before the burn out sets in. I still have sooooooo much to do and there are a couple of hundred kids counting on me. (Sometimes the stress is overwhelming!!!) I just have to sit back, drink a beer and try to work on ONE THING AT A TIME!!! Our haunt is the 29th and I'm still working on my giant motorized spider!! Arghhhhhh!!! So much to do, so much to do!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

To get myself back in the mood I can almost always count on the Halloween-L DVD to get me back in gear or else just listening to Midnight Syndicate will do the trick as well.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well i was just reading my TV guide and i saw that this friday something that gets me in the mood is on! yes i know what im about to tell you isnt the best movie in the world and you guys all prolly hate this but it is definatly the kid inside me that loves these types of movies. the movie i am obviously speaking about is Halloweentown that airs on the family chanel here in Canada. Well just thought id tell you lol(doubt you guys would ever watch it though lol) anyways please keep this thread going its great!


----------

